# Sewing Woven Label On Top Of Seam



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

I was in a department store the other day and was looking at specifically brands that use woven tags in their t shirts. Quite a few well known brands sew the woven label right on top of the seam in the neckline rather than into the seam.

What if any are the positives and negatives of sewing on top of the seam as opposed to into the seam.

Also I noticed when sewn on top of the seam they do a small fold of the top of the label over (where the two ends of the woven label come together) and then sew it in. I'm guessing they do this so any rough edges aren't sticking out and are on the underside of the label. So, my question is, is there a standard allowance you add onto your label into order to do this fold at the top like half inch, etc.?

This is kind of hard to explain, so I guess if necessary I could try and post some pictures.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Josh,

Hope to share some pictures and easy to understand what you meant for both ends of label folded into and sew it on the top of seam. As you said, most labels sew into the seam instead of on top. 

Bill


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

We do five millimeters either end then sew under the neck line


----------

